# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Ψυγείο Bosch no-frost πιάνει πάγο και βγάζει νερά

## konstantinoss

αρχιζει και κατανταει εκνευριστικο.
εδω και καμποσο καιρο η καταψυξη πιανει παγο και κατω δεξια στη γωνια αρχιζει και σταζει απο εξω.
η καταψυξη μου παντα ειναι αδεια δεν εχω πραγματα μεσα.
φανταζομαι δε μπορω να την απομονώσω να μη δουλευει γιατι νομιζω το ψυγειο εχει 1 μοτερ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν κατάλαβα την βασική ερώτηση , τι εννοείς να (το απομονώσω) ? Δηλαδή έχει και συντήρηση με 1 μότερ ?

----------


## konman

Το ψυγειο σου χρειαζεται αποψυξει για 48 ωρες ( 2 μερες ) με ανοιχτες πορτες,
πισω απο το ψυγειο και αριστερα του μοτερ εχει ενα σωληνα της αποχετευσεις
του νερου το οποιο καταληγει σε ενα πλαστικο πανω στο μοτερ,
βγαλτο και καθαρισε το.





> Δεν κατάλαβα την βασική ερώτηση , τι εννοείς να (το απομονώσω) ? Δηλαδή έχει και συντήρηση με 1 μότερ ?


Το ψυγειο ειναι No frost.

----------


## konstantinoss

δε ξερω καν ποσα μοτερ εχει. εσεις πρεπει να μου πειτε. δε γνωριζω καθολου απο αυτα.
το ειχα κανει αποψυξη 24 ωρες και ξανακανει τα ιδια. οκ θα δοκιμασω και 48 ωρες.
οταν λεμε "πισω απο το ψυγειο και αριστερα του μοτερ εχει ενα σωληνα της αποχετευσεις"
εννοεις εξωτερικα πισω απο το ψυγειο, 
η πισω μεσα στο καταψυκτη που εχει ενα πλαστικο και πισω απο αυτο διαφορα ηλεκτρονικα?

----------


## konman

> δε ξερω καν ποσα μοτερ εχει. εσεις πρεπει να μου πειτε. δε γνωριζω καθολου απο αυτα.
> το ειχα κανει αποψυξη 24 ωρες και ξανακανει τα ιδια. οκ θα δοκιμασω και 48 ωρες.
> οταν λεμε "πισω απο το ψυγειο και αριστερα του μοτερ εχει ενα σωληνα της αποχετευσεις"
> εννοεις εξωτερικα πισω απο το ψυγειο, 
> η πισω μεσα στο καταψυκτη που εχει ενα πλαστικο και πισω απο αυτο διαφορα ηλεκτρονικα?


Εξωτερικα ειναι ο λαστιχενιος σωληνας.
Η 24 ωρες δεν φτανουν.

----------


## konstantinoss

αυτος εδω? εχει νερο μεσα 
(πω πω ντροπη θελει και ενα καθαρισμα εκει πισω!!!)

photo 1.JPGphoto 2.JPG

----------


## konman

Ναι αυτος ειναι.

----------


## konstantinoss

το οτι εχει νερο μεσα δε σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι βουλομενος?
να τον βγαλω απο κει και να το καθαρισω?
τελικα  1 μοτερ ειναι απο πισω

----------


## konstantinoss

πρωτα να κανω αποψυξη και μετα το καθαρισμο του σωλινα?
η να κανω το σωληνα τωρα και βλεπω πως παει?

----------


## konman

Το ψυγειο ειναι no frost αρα εχει ενα μοτερ.
Ναι καθαρισετε μπορει να εχει νερο αλλα να ειναι βουλωμενο 
λιγο και να μην περναει το νερο κανονικα.
Πρωτα αποψυξη.

----------


## konstantinoss

εβγαλα και καθαρισα το σωληνακι και οντως ειχε πιασει μεσα γλίτσα. σιγουρα το νερο δε μπορουσε να βγει.
εβγαλα και το παγο απο μεσα απο τη καταψυξη και βλεπω πως θα παει.
φιλε konman ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες.

----------


## konman

> εβγαλα και καθαρισα το σωληνακι και οντως ειχε πιασει μεσα γλίτσα. σιγουρα το νερο δε μπορουσε να βγει.
> εβγαλα και το παγο απο μεσα απο τη καταψυξη και βλεπω πως θα παει.
> φιλε konman ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες.



Κανε του αποψυξει αν θελεις να φτιαξει.

----------


## konstantinoss

επειδη εχω καποια τροφιμα θα περιμενω να τελειωσουν και μετα θα κανω 48ωρη

----------


## konstantinoss

το ψυγειο δε πιανει παγο τελικα μετα τις συμβουλες σας και το καθαρισμο στο σωληνακι. σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια.

----------

